# 2008 Shelby GT500



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the beastie I'm collecting in a couple of days.

This is a 2008 Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 - with a 5.4 litre V8 and supercharger knocking out around 500 BHP.

There's only 34,500km on the clock (that's around 21,000 miles), but the car is in a terrible state - the interior looks like it's never seen a vacuum, the passenger side door card has come away, the AC is asthmatic at best and the paintwork looks like it's been washed using a brillo pad.

So....the stripes and graphics are going to have to come off, followed by a thorough paint correction - Iron-X, de-tarring, clay, Sonus SFX-1, 2 & 3 using my Flex 3401 DA and probably finish off with Prima Amigo followed by Pinnacle Souveran, which looks so wet, glossy and deep on flat red paint.

Here's a few pics (sorry, only phone quality)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ack! I want one!!!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous... I want one too.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Three letters to describe that car - F U N!!

I'd soooo love one, but don't think a 5.4l engine would give me joy at the pumps  :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Triple whammy!!!
New car
It's a Shelby GT500
It needs a good clean




Nice one:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Lucky so and so


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

cant wait to see that looking all shiney


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys......

Will do a step by step photoshoot with the pre and post detailing


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Want


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm that's a lot of motor there!


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome car, I think I'd just want live in the garage if owned one. Love old muscle cars from Overhaulin etc.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Here's the latest, post polishing and glazing.

Compounded using CG Yellow Hex pad, Megs No.105

Polished using CG Green Hex pad, Megs No.205

Finished using CG Black Hexpad, Prima Amigo

Flex 3401 VRG dual action

Next to come is a couple of coats of ********** Wax Number One when the nice man from UPS calls.

Next up are the suspension and performance mods.














































That's a Roush Extreme off-road mid pipes and axle back exhaust in the background


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

And a few more since she's looking so good.....


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Rear window and quarter light louvres fitted, coated in C4

The rear louvre is a black adonised aluminum part by Willpak, the 1/4 lights are ABS plastic painted in a satin black enamel.

Easy to fit and give a great retro steampunk look like the classic 1964 'Stang :thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

simply stunning...amazing noise from these beasties as well..........J.E.A.L.O.U.S


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car I love It


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I want!!!


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

woah


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

CAI newly installed....boy does this suck air!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, cracking motor:thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice had a stang as a rental when I was over in the states with work this year, it was only the girls V6 but still alarming at how quick it got through a tank of fuel. How you finding the louvres with sand etc? I'm finding I'm having to wash the XC60 3 times a week to keep on top of the stuff


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

That air filter is huge!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Mike Hunt said:


> Very nice had a stang as a rental when I was over in the states with work this year, it was only the girls V6 but still alarming at how quick it got through a tank of fuel. How you finding the louvres with sand etc? I'm finding I'm having to wash the XC60 3 times a week to keep on top of the stuff


I'm averaging 8-10mpg at the moment, but the fuelling isn't right and I'm getting a running lean error code from each bank. The car's off the road at the moment as I don't fancy a blown engine! Currently waiting for Lethal Performance to send me a custom tune to upload.

Surprisingly, the dust and sand seems to collect mainly in the grooves of the rear trunk panel which I fitted. It's not quite as dusty here as Doha is but a wash twice a week is essential!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Economy like that must be hurting at UAE fuel prices  thought the Volvo was bad at 19 mpg but then when a tank full only costs about £12 you stop whingeing


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Fitted a pair of 4" Roush Extreme back boxes plus mid pipes and uploaded a custom flash tune from Revan Racing in the USA. Now putting out around 470RWHP

The bad boy now sounds evil! :devil:

Heading out tomorrow to find some tunnels and empty car parks to play in :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Woohoo another Muzzie owner.
Get the roush handling pack on it before it kills you. A GT500 with charger should be pushing 650+ HP (at crank) my 4.6l has 500+HP

Add the smaller puller to the charger, increases psi and then you'll really feel it.
Nice motor the GT500 shelby

I'll have to do with the smaller version lol









Took my Roush pipes off and had these bad boys made. Loud...hhhmm deafening. Makes one's feet tingle.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Stunning car you have there DrDax!

I'm currently hitting 9psi boost and have a 2.65" Steeda blower pulley to install which will get me to 13psi boost and 650HP at the crank.

I've already got the Eibach Sportline springs and sways to install which will give me a more sportier, lowered stance plus of course the much improved handling.

The problem we have over here (Abu Dhabi) with modified cars is that they are very strict at the annual MOT equivalent, so I have to be very careful and subtle with what I choose to do to him. As it stands, I'll probably have to put back on the OE airbox and mufflers to pass the test.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Not good about the conditions, I can do almost anything to mine and still pass mot lol. 

NOs is a definite this year lol. GT500 are real beasts 

You'll have fun with stiffer suspension. Don't forget roll bars. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks lovely mate


----------

